# A Crime Worse than Heresy



## Maponus (Sep 22, 2010)

_Prologue_


*Thought for the Day
"Thou Shalt Not Seek Out What is Higher Than Your Lot"*

*Investigation Relating to the Reappearance of the Second Legion in Sector <Censored>, Complied by <Censored> for Inspection of <Censored>*​
Brethren,
I shall resume this report after reminding you, that there is knowledge not permitted to be known even to the Inquisitorial Orders. The inevitable involvement of the Ordo Xenos in this most disastrous encounter must not be allowed to get out of hand. The Inquisitor does not need to know what he fights, and at the slightest display of curiosity in regards the origins or identity of the enemy he must be liquidated. Intent to make contact shown by any party must be responded to by a systemic purge of all affected and near by sectors. Possible cover stories include a Chaos infestation or <censored> attack.

I hope your faith remains, and none among you will entertain the slightest thought of contact with the Second Legion. The fate of Mankind depends on this. 

The situation within <Censored> is rapidly destabilising as this very report is complied. While we still have next to no records remaining on Terra or in any other of the Great Library worlds, extra-Imperial sources procured by the late Rouge Trade Edmund Claudius indicate that it is beyond reasonable doubt that the forces which have occupied of all the <censored> and destroyed <censored> are indeed the Second Legion. Translators are still working on the proper title by which they should be known, but this is immaterial.

What is material is that we contain and prevent news of this occurrence spreading beyond the confines of <Censored>. Adeptus Astartes Chapters are *not* be alerted in any circumstance, no matter how dire the military situation may get. Brother <Censored>, I'm aware of the limitations of the Guard, but you must understand that the Adeptus Astartes already dangerously subversive tendencies toward Recongregationism will be doubled a thousand times over if they discover the existence of the Lost Legions. This is especially true of the First Founding Chapters.

As Sister <Censored> pointed out in her report, Orders of the Adepta Sororitas, while not subversive as such, are still unsuited for dealing with encounters of this kind. For the moment, numbers are all we can rely on, even a elite Guards Company will attract attention.

The Imperial Navy appear well fooled by the cover story we gave them, and can be relied on to do the job for now. As such, Brother <Censored> and <censored> can be confident that they have the all the military resources that it is permissible for them to possess at the present time. The Second Legion have well entrenched themselves around the Hive <Censored>, and appear able to lauch ambuses at will any where within <Censored>. Teams are still searching for the remains of <Censored>. Caution is recommended in all assaults.

_*In Worship of the Emperor,
<Censored>
Report Ends


_ATTENTION_
_UN-APPROVED FILE ACESS DISCOVERED_
_INTRUDER EJECTED_​*_


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

so fecking cool man


----------

